# [S] GTA 5 für PS3



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2013)

*[S] GTA 5 für PS3*

Ich suche GTA 5 für die PS3.
Biete Geld, Geld und nochmals Geld


----------



## stylescorpion84 (15. Dezember 2013)

hey,

habe GTA 5 für PS3 in einem neuwertigen Zustand, also keine Kratzer oder gebrauchsspuren.
Mach mir einen Vorschlag....

gerne auch per SMS oder Whatsapp oder Anruf
Tel: xxx


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2013)

Eine Private Nachricht hätte es wohl auch getan. 

Willst du solch persönlichen Daten nicht lieber wegeditieren?


----------



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist sein erster Beitrag, vielleicht möchte er ja unbedingt Männerbekanntschaft per Telefon machen.
Er kann ja nicht wissen, wie es hier so zugeht.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe dem jungen Mann mal amouröse Anrufe von Rabowke erspart.
Klärt die Kontaktdaten dann bei Bedarf per PN.


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2013)

Das hat jetzt vielleicht den ein oder anderen verschreckt. 
Also nochmal, ich suche nur GTA V, mehr nicht (kann aber  )


----------

